#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  CAESER II 5.10 with *****

## rahul_chengineer

Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10


Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare. 
Thank you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## dresden

hallo friends,

I have found CAESER 5.1 with ***** from magnitude

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

test it please

thanks

----------


## ayaztaha

It will be very helpfull for those who r using free account service  if u up load the files to some other site preferably rapid share :Embarrassment:

----------


## gabriele

> hallo friends,
> 
> I have found CAESER 5.1 with ***** from magnitude
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you send me the ***** please for CAESAR II 5.1.
gr_421@yahoo.it

----------


## cybersoul

the ***** is included in the Package above.Download it .
btw thanks for Posting Rahul..ill try to upload it on rapidshare.but first IA ill install it tomorrow to check whether its working or not .

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Cybersoul I have used such ***** before Plz download it to rapidshare or such thing, as rite now i could download only 250 Mb and the ***** folder is half downloaded misfortunately..plz do it if u have access to whole 350 mb download

----------


## cybersoul

i already downloaded it...just planning to install and after that ill try to upload it on rapidshare.

----------


## alkeshsbhati

i too downloaded it but it was 250 MB as the site has limitation, Plz make it fast and share that golden bag with us......Waiting for you man

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Cybersoul waiting for your upload. Tha toal file size is actually 317MB.
Thank you

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Rahul i searched every nook of google and web its the only link we have for caesar 5.1 ...Hope it gets to rapidshare or mihd by someone

----------


## cybersoul

u can download it using Download managaer ! megashares.com suppport download manager.Just have to activate its passport after 250mb .Any way i installed it and its working fine...so far ...apart from Underground modeller which in 5.0 also not working !!.
@ Rahul total size is 373mb :-/.

----------


## jayhuacat

can u upload to RS? can u share how to install ?

Thx

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Cybersoul..please upload in RS or MU links. That will be very much helpful to this forum.

See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## cybersoul

upload in progress....ill post this week dont worry

----------


## jayhuacat

Thanks a lot friend.

Regards,

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Thx a lot cybersoul i expected the same favour from you mate

----------


## danieljk

Thanks Cybersoul...

----------


## xtreme200x

Is not working fine, but I have other ***** builded by myself, only sendme a private msg ok
thanks

----------


## polaris44

found another link on other website. Maybe someone could test it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cybersoul

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy !
its working fine for me So far.

----------


## sandeep

Hi Cybersoul..I downloaded Part1 to Part8. During extraction it rquires PASSWORD..Please send the password..Thanks a lot.

----------


## cybersoul

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ayaztaha

Thanks for uploading to repid share :Smile:

----------


## toche

thank you for this soft.

----------


## Tiberius

> Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10
> Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare. 
> Thank you
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't access this link (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]). Is ther another location from were I can download Caesar II v5.1?
Thank youSee More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## jayhuacat

thank you for the effort

jay

----------


## jayhuacat

Cyber

thank you for the effort

jay

----------


## jayhuacat

Cybersoul,

After following installation on Magnitude still error:

"Error 7: HASP HL Key no found, or NetHL licenses all in use"

Any idea?

----------


## karimimahd

> Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10
> Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare. 
> Thank you
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## cybersoul

i dont know its working fine here...Follow these instructions "

install app
copy 795F1F82.hasp to windows/system32
run LND emuliator utility
enjoy!"

----------


## alkeshsbhati

cybersoul i too am facing the same problem with installation, i had a similar ***** before with me for other application which stated to paste that file into Windows/System32/Drivers...I tried copying there too but couldnt resolve the problem..Plz help if know that

----------


## kp2008

For this ***** version, there are many problem or dont described such as i have install on 2 notebook one it can be run and another can not be, i really dont understand that.
2 notebook are operated on the same window, i have format 2 notebook to see that problem and installed new window, that problew is also occurred (one run and on not run)...

----------


## cybersoul

did u guys after copy/paste  , Install Emulator ? or not. or may be u are using other Hasp things like PV elite etc thats why its creating problem.I tested it on winXP sp2

----------


## danieljk

hi..its working fine wid me...after completing the installation (make sure to select the Local installation or Red color device symbol while installing), just copied the .hasp file into c:\windows\system32.. then start the Emulator program, Click on Install emulator..dats it..then start the program from shortcut.. However I did face problem after taking a restart. I just tried it after reading all the queries.. In case u get error like "Hasp HL key is not found or Net HL licenses All in use" .. Run the emulator utility.... Uninstall emulator and then Reinstall it again. It works fine...

----------


## Pedro Romero

Hello
Do you have the Password for the extraction? Thanks

----------


## Pedro Romero

hello
I have the same problem, did you get the password for tehe extration? Thanks

----------


## danieljk

Hi.. I think Cybersoul posted the password as     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     use that...

See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## estudiemos

My sincere thanks to share this software!

----------


## Amjad Ali

Daniel,

can you please let me know where to find the emulator file in the download, I tried finding it but failed.

Many Thanks

----------


## Amjad Ali

cybersoul,

many thanks for sharing the software, I am unable to find the emulator files in the pack, can you please advise. 

Many Thanks

----------


## ayaztaha

Amjad
1. After Extraction, run setup.exe
2. Then there will be a folder named ASSISDRV, where u will find the  emulator setup.

Then follow the following steps after the installation of the emulator

3. copy 795F1F82.hasp to windows/system32
4. run LND emuliator utility

Hope this will solve your problem

----------


## Amjad Ali

Ayaz,

Many Thanks for your help. you have made my day. it was a bit frustuating trying to find the file and when I could not find it. 

Thanks and have a nice day

----------


## Slavo

Hi.

Is anyone could send me pass to extract Caesar II v5.1. I tried to find it on egpet, but i couldn't.

Please help.  :Smile:

----------


## borucu

selam everyone

I could not find Lnd emulator  I also looked into Assidrv

please help

----------


## mtd

> Cybersoul waiting for your upload. Tha toal file size is actually 317MB.
> Thank you



Hi Mr. Rahul,
   This is manish I am need of caeser but not able to get it so can u help in this regard.
 Thnaks
Manish

----------


## ankur_haldar

anyone please tell me the way to install the HASP drive software(Alladin).I have done all these steps

1. After Extraction, run setup.exe
2. Then there will be a folder named ASSISDRV, where u will find the emulator setup.

Then follow the following steps after the installation of the emulator

3. copy 795F1F82.hasp to windows/system32
4. run LND emuliator utility

still getting error message like

"Hasp HL key is not found or Net HL licenses All in use"

please help.........

----------


## spchikkam

> hi..its working fine wid me...after completing the installation (make sure to select the Local installation or Red color device symbol while installing), just copied the .hasp file into c:\windows\system32.. then start the Emulator program, Click on Install emulator..dats it..then start the program from shortcut.. However I did face problem after taking a restart. I just tried it after reading all the queries.. In case u get error like "Hasp HL key is not found or Net HL licenses All in use" .. Run the emulator utility.... Uninstall emulator and then Reinstall it again. It works fine...




hello buddy

Im confused abt what u had mentioned, (make sure to select the Local installation or Red color device symbol while installing), the red color is for the network and the green is for the local : which one should i select?

I have tried installing for both the cases  but im getting "Hasp HL key is not found or Net HL licenses All in use"

the LND emulator utility doesnt show any changes when i run it for installation: it doesnt give any information and i think it doent run.

Can u please describe each steps.. coz i have been tryiing this for the past three days! :Confused: 

Please help!

Many Thanks

----------


## spchikkam

can u please tell me the file name of the emulator set up?

----------


## jayhuacat

FYI,



Succesfully installed on PC but still fail if we installed on laptop, i don't know why.

jaySee More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## jayhuacat

Just FYI

I think the problem is the software/*****/emulator not for dual core (or core 2 duo) processor, if we installed on single core this software will running perfectly.

----------


## mtd

> Can you send me the ***** please for CAESAR II 5.1.
> gr_421@yahoo.it



  After clicking what to do ?
  Can u explain it in datail
mtpiping@yahoo.com

----------


## ankur_haldar

jayhuacat,

 u r absolutely right. ***** is not working on my new core2 duo machine but working fine with my old pentium III machine. any way thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cybersoul

thats Strange !!! but might be true.I also tried on P3 and P4 single Core and its working fine.

----------


## kp2008

yeah it isn't worked for core2 duo, but working for p4...

----------


## jayhuacat

MTD,

If u downloaded from website as informed by Cyversoul then ***** is available.

----------


## spchikkam

:Confused:  :Frown: 



> Just FYI
> 
> I think the problem is the software/*****/emulator not for dual core (or core 2 duo) processor, if we installed on single core this software will running perfectly.



But i am not able to install the emulator setup in the single core processor. Mine is Athlon XP 64....Don know YYYYYY

----------


## jayhuacat

may be the that *****/emulator is only for Intel only not for AMD.

----------


## windu_n

dear all,....

Could anyone help me, I face the problem.....I have download and extract all the package 
but somehow, my virus scan detected there is some trojan exist on the emulator folder.
I've tried to shut the antivirus down....but the Im still canot run the LND emulator....
Please....help me to solve this problem.....

----------


## spchikkam

i am able to install with centrino machines. but the solver doesnt stops.. Guys this is strange. should we all go back to the Plll antique ones. LOL

----------


## mtd

Jay,
 thanks for ur help but really speaking can u tell me the step by step procedure to down load Caeser
mtd
mtpiping@yahoo.com

----------


## kkazipk

:Frown:  dear all,....

Could anyone help me, I face the problem.....I have download and extract all the package 
but somehow, my virus scan detected there is some trojan exist on the emulator folder.


I've tried to shut the antivirus down....but the Im still canot run the LND emulator....
Please....help me to solve this problem.....See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## mtd

I think megashare is paid site any free site?

----------


## kkazipk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Find form here
But Teel me about The ***** problem

----------


## Arumugam

Can you explain how to download a file from megashare which is > 250 mb plsss?

----------


## mtd

> MTD,
> 
> If u downloaded from website as informed by Cyversoul then ***** is available.



I have down loaded all the files in one folder after downloading I have given the password but after that it had created a shortcut on my desktop when I clik the desktop it is asking for a CD to write.
   So this is what is strange
So is it rt process which I am doing or shall some different process to down the same

MTD

----------


## kkazipk

Well 
Fist if u have downloaded all the parts (1 - 8 parts & from rapidshare links, as these are in .rar format which is a zip file format),then unzip from WINRAR using password 'www.egpet.net' then extract it into a let's say YYY folder.
This will extract the software setup with magintude 'LND emulator' to run.

Note : Megashare only gives 250mb quote for unpaid memebrs  per day. so every day if u try to downalod u can be able to download only 250 mb  out of 370 mb of software.

It's ofetn found after installation that LND Emulator is detected as
a trojon virus etc or something corrupt.It depend on antivirus type installed on PC.
The CII aplication works if LND emulator is not deteced as a virus by the any AnitVirus installed.

If this works and if  emulator starts,first click 'Uninstall Emulator' button then 'Install Emulator 'button.The emulator will then run in background and launch C II and  Enjoy working........

I have a problem regarding anitvirus detection initially for ***** but now it is resolved...

Hope it gives you ample description to solve your problems...
KK

----------


## sathish

it's working ..................... thank u so much................ :Smile:

----------


## windu_n

Dear Kkazipk,
I've tried to shut down the anti-virus, but what happened next is the emulator doesnt work. Can u give me suggestion????

----------


## apau1417

I had downloaded the fail, so far for Win Xp it's works well. but I tried to install in Win Vista, it keep pop-up error no 6...anyone have solution to it

----------


## allezlom94

what is the build version because the Build 080512 is better than  the other of 5.1(occasionnal factor load is not blocked...)

----------


## joshykuttichakku

please send me the link for downloading (Build c2500_061102.exe)

thanks 
regards
joshy

----------


## Arumugam

Dear Ayaztaha,
                         I have burnt the CD and run setup from that. Now I am seeing ASSISDRV directory. But where is the file 795F1F82.hasp ?Please help.

Arumugam

----------


## acay10

thanks

See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## spchikkam

i hav heard that *****es are available for caesar ll 5.1 that can be used for any machines ( the ***** is installed before the caesar installation). Guys, please share the ***** if u find. Lot of people are facing the same problem with the processor type.
Help!!!!!!!!

----------


## ayaztaha

Dear Arumugam
The file 795F1F82.hasp is in the folder named MAGNITUDE/for system 32. 
Hope this will solve ur problem.

----------


## ardansyahputra

Dear All,
Especially to Rahul. do you have an idea why the part1 and part8 are not able to be extracted? I've just downloaded all parts, but when i tried to unrar and input the right password, it was running well, but when comes to part1 & 8, didn't work. Please.

----------


## mirfan389

dear All
I have downloaded caeser 2 times but it is not installing. I have downloaded from rapidshare with following links. can anyone help me how to installed.
mirfan389@yahoo.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
second time from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najeeb

i am having problem in out files.....the window just closed down after analysis and no results shown....anyone have idea why this is happening....i have uninstaled my anti virus too but no gain....

----------


## mirfan389

I have installed software but emulator installation does not start, any one has idea what is the reason and solution.
Irfan

----------


## Amol.kinkar

Dear all,
Hi this is amol
I am new user for Caeser.
I have downloaded the software and its ***** but the ***** is not working. it is prompting msg after installation.
as well LND utility is not working. I m working on dell laptop which has C2D processor and XP as operating system

----------


## jayhuacat

Amol,

Will not working on C2D laptop, try on PC will working perfectly.

----------


## alkeshsbhati

See guys in nutshell the problem is that It is not working on any new processors after the Pentium 4....It may be the 64 bit Dual core, Core2duo or Centrno...Try to install it on a old processor (32 Bit ) and it works fine

----------


## aap

Does it exist some what works on the c2d?

----------


## rakanandhan

hai friends,

i need CAESAR 5.1 with *****. i can not install in my system. please give me a installation procedure.

----------


## jayhuacat

u can check first posting from other member...there is procedure how to install

See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## rakanandhan

ya of course i download all the share files. it is everything look like a part file (prt file).  how can i install that file. 

so i need a procedure. please how can i open the prt file

----------


## im4uim4uim4u

can anbody tell me the installation procedure of caersar ii 5.10

----------


## im4uim4uim4u

can anbody tell me the installation procedure of caersar ii 5.10

reply me 

thanks in advance 


im4uim4uim4uim4u@yahoo.in

----------


## rakanandhan

hi friends, i can not download caesar ***** folder please once again note me the link pages.

----------


## mirfan389

can any one has tutorials and application guide for learning of caesarII 5.10 as i am working on caesar downloaded from above link about 378Mb, It has not any type of help file.
mirfan389@yahoo.com
Muhammad irfan

----------


## sachinchavan777

thanks

----------


## Ayham

Dear Ayaztaha, 
Dear Arumugam,
I am in real need for this software .. I don not know how to make it work .. I am trying with it since a week ago but still no success ?!

I did install it but ..
1 - still could not find the Magnitude folder or the  795F1F82.hasp .. I searched everywhere but nothing to find. 
2 - Should I stop trying since my laptop is 2DCore ?

Would you please advise

Thanks in advance
Ayham

----------


## marcelomalta

This emu is very strange, cause im using on my desktop C2D, but when i try to use on my notebook celeron i doesnt work....


so i think the theory about double processors is down.....

ive found a new links to de program, but a LND release
im DL now.....and im gonna try it, if its real and work, ill post to you all

I would like to know if anyone has a new emu, or a *****, something like that
tbks

----------


## nikanikolae

Dear friends,
I have amd turion laptop and I finish to instal caesar 5.10
When i instaling the application I choose network key ( red),And install automatic LM manager.
I copy the file hasp in system 32,
After, I copy the same file and hardlockfilter , lnd utility in assdrv in caesar .
I shut off  the antivirus program .
I run lnd utility from assdrv folder,and it's work.
You can  check if you want

----------


## jayhuacat

Still unsuccesfully to install.

Any idea?

Thx

----------


## thanhpham

Many thanks!

----------


## mehonja

LND Emulator Utility is not a virus, trojan or something else.
you need to turn off antivirus before using *****.


***** not working on 64 bit system.See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## anurag.sidh

I successfully installed Caesar II on my notebook (core2duo, win xp) after trying atleast 20 times getting all the error messages in this forum. here is what I did - 

1- TURN OFF ANTIVIRUS!! (otherwise no chance)
2- Install program (dont restart at end of setup)
3- Run LND emulator, click install emulator
4- Run the program. It should work.

Then the program worked fine for a while (I felt really happy) but then after I restarted the system, when I ran the program again, got the error "Hasp HL key is not found or Net HL licenses All in use". Felt like ******. But then I again run LND Emulator, clicked UNINSTALL EMULATOR, then again clicked on INSTALL EMULATOR, and run Caesar II. Since many days after that, it is working like a good baby :-). antivirus also on since then.
Try exactly what I did, may be it works for you also because I also got error many tim es.
Will be a great help if somone could please give me help files (both .PDFs and .CHM) from the folder \program Files\coade\caesar II 5.1\ C2_docu, as the help files dont work in *****ed sotware. (size of the files is 0 byte)

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help me to resolve following issue:

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how to convert/get report in English language.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help...

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how can I get report in English language. Please help what to do.

----------


## bluenickels

Thanks a lot Cybersoul

----------


## busgosu1

muchas gracias.Thank you

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

i have read all pages trying to find the password for the 5.1 version files i have used
the one indicated by Cybersoul  and soem varaiations but it wrong password could
someone tell me with is the password , Thanks in advance

----------


## dens_811

> it's working ..................... thank u so much................



Sathish,
did you installed on PC or Laptop..? i have installed on PC and its works, but its not works on my laptop. if your are succeed on laptop, please let us know..?

Regards

----------


## rakanandhan

sathish,
i think in laptop it is not possible? 

is anybody trying in laptop?

----------


## adiefadilllah

I have the same problem with message Error 7 : cannot load HASPL  when i run..after installed
i was installed on PC it was Working properly,.but on Laptop we found message error 7 
after spent a much time to trouble shooting them..Finally it can be running on my Laptop, My Laptop processor is Intel Centrino

let's try this my procedure, may can solving your problem...


1. Disable Anti virus protection..!! Install application..select ESL green.! don't restart your computer when windows ask   you  to restart  after installation finished
2. Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Program files/windows/System32
3. Run LND emulator click Install 
4. Run Application..if you found error 7..back to LND emulator Click Uninstall then click install again..
5. Run Application...!!If with this procedure is still not running..try this step below..
        1. - Download hdd32.exe....may you can download on internet.. i put hdd32.exe from 
              assidrv folder on Cadworx Plant 2006 software..
        2. - run hdd32.exe...!!
        3. - run application..!!it was excited ..on my laptop as good as working properly..!!

regards

Adi Fadillah

----------


## e129657

Which operating systems are you using ??

XP vista? if vista what is the service pack 2-3??

Thank you..

----------


## adiefadilllah

i am using windows XP home..."

----------


## sam34

:Confused: Hello I have Problem in Ceaser When i want to a Isometric output there is message appear (ERROR IN PROCESSING PCF FILE ) PLZ HELP ME


 :Confused:  :Frown: See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## soumya.kar

dear sandeep 
this caesar ii 5.10 is working or not.pls reply me

----------


## wchu7

I tried it on 3 XP laptops and all 3 works! No luck on Windows 7 though. Just follow the steps laid out by this wonderful brother:

1. Disable Anti virus protection..!! Install application..select ESL green.! don't restart your computer when windows ask you to restart after installation finished
2. Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Program files/windows/System32
3. Run LND emulator click Install
4. Run Application..if you found error 7..back to LND emulator Click Uninstall then click install again..
5. Run Application...!!If with this procedure is still not running..try this step below..
1. - Download hdd32.exe....may you can download on internet (JUST GOOGLE hdd32.exe download it and run it).. i put hdd32.exe from
assidrv folder on Cadworx Plant 2006 software..
2. - run hdd32.exe...!!
3. - run application..!!it was excited ..on my laptop as good as working properly..!!

----------


## KJOoi

Anyone manage to get it running on a 64 bit system ... i am running on Windows 7 64 Bit Pro... the emulator does not seem to work for 64 bit systems

----------


## wchu7

I believe if you have Windows 7 Professional you can install the software on Virtual XP mode

----------


## DSB123

Anyone able to view the stress results in colour in the graphic mode. When I try no colours appear!!!

----------


## FATHI

> I believe if you have Windows 7 Professional you can install the software on Virtual XP mode



could you please explain = how to go or set this virtual *XP mode* 

Thanks a lot

----------


## KJOoi

@wchu7 : thanks for the advise .. works like a charm although i am using VMPlayer instead of Windows Virtual XP

@DSB123 : try updating the CAESAR but do not replace the "C2.exe" file or else it would not run ... somehow i got it by doing that .. though i am not sure if its because i am using it in a VM but the colors in graphics mode is sometimes shows for the selected load case but rather the previous load case i selected ... T_T ... just need to refresh when i go from one load case to another

@Fathi : you can use the Windows Virtual XP, but for "Virtual XP Mode" you will need a minimum of Windows 7 Pro ... here is a link to how you can go about it ... its a bit old but it is the same concept ... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can also opt to use other VM software such as VMPlayer but you will have to manually install Windows XP into the virtual machine ... its just like another PC within a PC ... note both software are free

----------


## awneesh007

It is working on all type of processor, try to install right hasp drivers, if not working with caesar hasp mgr, try hasp mgr form other coade product hasp,

----------


## DSB123

KJOoi,
         You say to update Caesar to get the graphics to work. Which files and where from should I update?

----------


## KJOoi

@DBS123
i downloaded the updates from COADE and backup the original "C2.exe" file and then ran the update ----- ... after the -----ing i just overwrite the updated C2.exe with the one i backup. that should do the trick as the emulator would not work with a -----ed copy of Caesar II

@awneesh007
i am not referring to processor type but rather a system running on a 64-bit OS. Caesar runs fine on a 64-bit system but the emulator does not seem to work in the environment. i think it should work with Windows 7 32-bit system.

with regards to that, anyone manage to get it running on winXP 64-bit ??? just curious if my guess was right ...:P

----------


## awneesh007

i m running ceaser 5.1 on Acer laptop with core 2 duo processor and 64 bit windows xp sp2 OS

----------


## anandankrishna

Dear sir,





I needddddd Intools Software for study.If this is possible please helpppppp me sir.

It is very useful for my future.


My mail ID is anandankrishna@gmail.com


Regards,
krish.
.See More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## marcello

hi mates , i've got an intallation problem,please help me.
after having intalled the application (selecting green esp) and having copied 795F1F82.hasp to Program files/windows/System32 , i run LND emulator,click intall,BUT NOTHING HAPPENS!
my antivirus is completely off,the system is 2006 pentium sincle core with windows xp service pack 2.

----------


## marcello

ok,problem SOLVED,thanks,i've just installed this software and it definetly works great,thanks,GRAZIE!

----------


## anihita

here are the other links "





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## anihita

some more links for CEASER 





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...








> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## anihita

more of the links , check them out





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



*How to install :* 

How to Install:
1. install app
2. choose local ESL
3. copy 795F1F82.hasp to c:\windows\system32
4. run LND emulator utility
5. click install emulator
6. restart

Note: if experience the same problem again, rerun the emulator

Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot for this help

----------


## đầuto

> Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10
> Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare. 
> Thank you
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

DBS123, You work at COADE Don't you........................

----------


## đầuto

> Following is the link for CAESER II v5.10
> Please anyone could upload it on rapidshare or MU links. I do'nt have acc. on Megashare. 
> Thank you
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you very much





> here are the other links "







> more of the links , check them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to install :* 
> 
> How to Install:
> ...

----------


## FATHI

..could you please upload it again 

Thanks a lot

----------


## haleson

I tried and tried to install the Magnitude LND Emulator on my laptop (Intel Atom) .. no chance to have it running, always received the error when starting the program:

Error 7: HASP HL Key not found, or NetHL licenses all in use.

When i installed the software on my old Athlon XP, the program ran flawless!
The first is WinXP home, while the second PC is WinXP Pro,.. don't know if this makes a difference as well.

----------


## heh_021

Please Share Caeser 5.2 With Cr@cked And Patc-h
Thanks


vls_shop@yahoo.comSee More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## camycax

> hi mates , i've got an intallation problem,please help me.
> after having intalled the application (selecting green esp) and having copied 795F1F82.hasp to Program files/windows/System32 , i run LND emulator,click intall,BUT NOTHING HAPPENS!
> my antivirus is completely off,the system is 2006 pentium sincle core with windows xp service pack 2.



Dear MArcello,
I need your help, for me also the same problem, once I click the install button in lnd emulator nothing happened. Pls help me , how you rectify ?
Thanks in advance, you can mail me in camycax@yahoo.co.in

----------


## camycax

Dear all could some one help me to activate the Caesar-II , I alread installed, once I click the LND Emulator I can able to see Instal Emulator , Uninstall Emulator .
But nothing happened even when I clicked the install emulator button . I already uninstall my anti virus and other softwares. Mine is Windows XP home edition  sp 2,

----------


## marcello

mine is working fine,when u click install on the emulator,caesar should be already working.

----------


## FATHI

..could you please upload Caesar  again 

Thanks a lot

----------


## mel_lolos

> I tried it on 3 XP laptops and all 3 works! No luck on Windows 7 though. Just follow the steps laid out by this wonderful brother:
> 
> 1. Disable Anti virus protection..!! Install application..select ESL green.! don't restart your computer when windows ask you to restart after installation finished
> 2. Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Program files/windows/System32
> 3. Run LND emulator click Install
> 4. Run Application..if you found error 7..back to LND emulator Click Uninstall then click install again..
> 5. Run Application...!!If with this procedure is still not running..try this step below..
> 1. - Download hdd32.exe....may you can download on internet (JUST GOOGLE hdd32.exe download it and run it).. i put hdd32.exe from
> assidrv folder on Cadworx Plant 2006 software..
> ...



This one works for me. Thank you wchu7, I downloaded hdd32.exe and run as suggested. I installed it on acer c2d laptop with winxp sp3 os.

----------


## thachductrieu

thank you so much !

----------


## kaliwaal

> I tried and tried to install the Magnitude LND Emulator on my laptop (Intel Atom) .. no chance to have it running, always received the error when starting the program:
> 
> Error 7: HASP HL Key not found, or NetHL licenses all in use.
> 
> When i installed the software on my old Athlon XP, the program ran flawless!
> The first is WinXP home, while the second PC is WinXP Pro,.. don't know if this makes a difference as well.



Hi Halsen, The software is very simple to install.
No problem with windows XP home service pack 2 or pro. service pack3
1, Just run the set up to insrall the software. Always select the default values. FOr key select the green one, when asked to restart the computer, click no.
2. Then copy the file 795F1F82. in mignitude folder to c:\windows\system32
3. Now click emulator and push install button, Now do not try to start to the program, Now just restart your computer and hope it work.
Anyway, if it fails to work again go to the emulator folder first push unistall and then after a few seconds push the install again.
Do this several time and may be it works. There is no issue with dual core processer. Try to uninstal and reinstall the program a few times following the same procedures and if it still fails to work then there is an ther way to make it working which is as follows

First uninstall Caesar completely deleting even its diectory on the computer and removing the file we have compied to system32 This is important

1. Try to instal Codeware Compress 6245 by clicking the setup file
2. Copy the compwin file and replace the one already in the installed directory by the copied file
3. Copy the diable-updates file and paste in the installed directory, double click to add information to your registry.
4. Resatrt your computer and rum compress 6245. It will definetely run on XP home or XP pro edition, but not on window vista. 

Now repat the Caesar 5.1 installation as outlined in the start and enjoy.

I hope this will work for most of you guys. Still if  have problem let me know and enjoy

----------


## getanasmalik

:Big Grin:  Dear ANIHITA THANK YOU SO MUCH, YOU HAVE SAVE ME, JUST TO TELL YOU THIS THING WORKS ON QUAD CORE.

----------


## najib

for instance, I'd like to have the caesar II ver. 5.1 with ----- as well.
could anyone please send it to me via email : blukelisa@yahoo.com
it would be greatful help and many thanks

----------


## mamali

Everyone, look at my thread and you'll find everything you need to have the software on your machine:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mamali

----------


## Gaurav21

Can u send it to me.
I too don't have an account on Megashare please upload or send it to gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com

----------


## solution

Caesar II 5.3 Build 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


solution4software@rambler.ruSee More: CAESER II 5.10 with *****

----------


## notachance

finished installing... caeser... but when i try to install LND emulator, error 6 Opening hardlockfilter.sys appears.... please help... windows 7 (64 bit)

----------


## alfil303

> finished installing... caeser... but when i try to install LND emulator, error 6 Opening hardlockfilter.sys appears.... please help... windows 7 (64 bit)



You said that you just finished install Caesar II could you re-post witch link did you use plz. Im looking for this software like a crazy.

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------


## barrerav

Here the link to Caesar II 5.1 with -----: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ellochame

hello. i have a problem about lnd emulator. it says cannot read hardlockfilter.sys error 2. What can i do about this problem?. I need this software too much, so guyz please explain me how to work it. Im using win7

----------


## kikxtreme

I have the last version for x32 and x64 bits! Send me PM if are interested in exchange! I need Irricad 12.xx dongl emultr or Trimble Business Center 3.0 emultr ok. Regards! That's the only software a what I need! Regards

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## notachance

<HTML>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] </HTML>

Its working on both x86 x64 ... personally checked bymme on windows 7, windows 8.1

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

